# My favorite wheel rebuild to date! Ryan Tuerck's Work Meister's



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

So im sure most of you know who Ryan Tuerck is. He dropped off his Work Meisters that were in desperate need of a rebuild/refinish.
Specs: 18x10 and 18x12. 
Matte gunmetal faces
Gloss gunmetal lips
Matte black barrels

Ill let the photos do the talking. 8)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Great work! I wish there was more 'during-repair' photos, but the before and after photos are amazing themselves :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

